# New dell laptop issues..???



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

I have a new dell laptop and when im typing in microsoft word or on the internet it will sometimes open new windows, copy what i just wrote, delete what i just wrote, indent when write, etc.... its really weird and usually happens when im typing fast.

Im not hitting any buttons by mistake, like ctrl, and sometimes occurs if i just hit a letter. It REALLY P*SSES me off!

Has anyone else ever had this problem?


----------



## cbas (Apr 3, 2007)

You keyboard might be going - if its new and under warranty call Dell and see if they will fix it for you.

But ya it sounds like your keyboard, or the ribbon cable that attaches it to the mother board is going, might also have a stuck key or keys etc..


----------



## Dieken (Dec 1, 2004)

Is this a laptop?

If so I have seen similar issues with the touch pad where you are typing fast and you don't realize it but the bottom of your thumbs are hitting the touchpad and highlighting text, etc. Try disable this in the Control Panel and\or just decrease the sensitivity of it in the Control Panel.

I have a Dell E6400 and I ended up setting it so that when I have an external mouse attached via USB that it disabled the touchpad entirely.

Hope this helps.
Dieken


----------

